# Roland Советы Находки Пожелания



## danchielsamuraj (1 Дек 2015)

Доброго времени суток дорогие форумчане. Не так давно стал обладателем FR7x. Несколько месяцев ушло на то чтобы начать с инструментом разговаривать на "Вы" (звук из колонок, "клавиатура" и т.п.) Читал мануалы по инструменту и понял что настроек у инструмента масса, надо только окунутся в их глубину и разобраться (что за частую мало кто делает). Когда кинулся искать более менее нужную информацию как оказалось что ее по данной теме не так уж и много. Единственное что нашел полезного только на нашем форуме. И постигла меня идея создать ветку, не для того что бы мы обсуждали преимущества, недостатки, а чисто техническая база для тех кто хочет добиться более качественного звучания инструмента. Советы и опыт личного владения так же приветсвуются. Постараюсь тоже внести свою лепту. На днях встретился с музыкантом (играет на FR7xb) он настроил для себя 4 регистра, но то как звучал у него мастер я был удивлен (звук хорошего юпитера), Договорились на днях встретится он мне поможет в настройке.  Выложу по всем пунктам чего сколько нужно. Ждем и от вас интересных находок! И небольшое пожелание от того же музыканта быть очень аккуратным с зарядным шнуром ибо стоит он ой ой как дорого!


----------



## kep (1 Дек 2015)

danchielsamuraj писал:


> чисто техническая база для тех кто хочет добиться более качественного звучания инструмента. Советы и опыт личного владения так же приветсвуются.


Доброе дело. В нескольких ветках форума есть практические советы, можем перепостить сюда. Ну и можно публиковать свои файлы настроек.


----------



## Andrey Z. (1 Дек 2015)

Нужная ветка! У меня FR 8. Этим летом задел за стол угловым колпачком (на эффекте delay) и он слетел. Оказалось посажены на очень короткий стерженёк и без клея. Очень зыбко держатся. Будьте бдительны


----------



## rromuro (2 Дек 2015)

Заказать детали для роланда- проблема.Если кто знает интернет магазин деталей для роланда,то просьба указать его кооординаты.А то московское отделение роланда не дает ответ(со слов работников сервиса).Резиновые прокладки для правой клавиатуры и левый полукорпус баяна не найти


----------



## danchielsamuraj (3 Дек 2015)

Хорошо я так понимаю людей с похожими интересами мы здесь найдем. Если можноkep писал:


> danchielsamuraj писал:чисто техническая база для тех кто хочет добиться более качественного звучания инструмента. Советы и опыт личного владения так же приветсвуются.
> Доброе дело. В нескольких ветках форума есть практические советы, можем перепостить сюда. Ну и можно публиковать свои файлы настроек.


было бы просто замечательно собрать всю информацию в одном месте. Давайте вместе поможем друг другу в знакомстве с данным инструментом.! Писал по по поводу встречи с одним человеком в плане настройки Договорились на выходные как только с ним позанимаемся сразу отпишусь по настройкам!


----------



## kep (10 Дек 2015)

Расширения (expansions) для аккордеонов


----------



## kep (10 Дек 2015)

Список известных типов файлов


----------



## kep (10 Дек 2015)

Уве Штагер демонстрирует тембры Dallape


----------



## danchielsamuraj (10 Дек 2015)

kep писал:


> Уве Штагер демонстрирует тембры Dallape


Kep ты ставил тембры можешь подробнее описать как производится установка тембров?


----------



## kep (10 Дек 2015)

danchielsamuraj (10.12.2015, 09:26) писал:


> как производится установка тембров?


 Уточните, что именно? Установка расширения типа Даллапе? И какая модель аккордеона?


----------



## danchielsamuraj (11 Дек 2015)

kep писал:


> danchielsamuraj (10.12.2015, 09:26) писал:как производится установка тембров? Уточните, что именно? Установка расширения типа Даллапе? И какая модель аккордеона


Да именно это. Аккордеон FR-7x


----------



## kep (13 Дек 2015)

> Установка расширения типа Даллапе? И какая модель аккордеона


Меню "10. Common"
10.19 Expansion 
Memory A, B - выбор банка
Load - загрузка
Erase - стирание загруженного


----------



## angerov (14 Апр 2016)

arangi писал:


> Нужная ветка! У меня FR 8. Этим летом задел за стол угловым колпачком (на эффекте delay) и он слетел. Оказалось посажены на очень короткий стерженёк и без клея. Очень зыбко держатся. Будьте бдительны


"... и без клея" - это специально, чтобы можно было снять крышку с правого полукорпуса.


----------



## Andrey Z. (15 Апр 2016)

angerov писал:Кстати, а что там вообще внутри. Вот ещё и фото бы...


----------



## soundmaster310 (20 Апр 2016)

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые друзья. У меня "Roland FR1X-BK". Кто что думает об этом аппарате? Хотел покупать FR3, но цена смутила. С этим-то пришлось залезть в долг на 100.000. А вообще, сильно эти модели отличаются друг от друга? И еще вопрос: где можно загрузить дополнительные тембры?


----------



## Slawa (20 Апр 2016)

soundmaster310  У меня "Roland FR1X-BK". Кто что думает об этом аппарате? Хотел покупать FR3, но цена смутилаЯ тоже выбрал эту модель, только кнопочный вариант. Доволен аппаратом. Звук с тройкой одинаков, но у FR-1x или xb прошивка лучше: к миди секвенсору можно по usb  подключаться. Новые звуки есть на офиц сайте роланд и на этом сайте в форуме на тему роланд поищите. Даллапе можете даже не загружать - эти сэмплы отстойнейшие. загрузите звуки Exp Acoustic orcestra (это большой банк разных звуков, кроме собственно аккордеонных). Потом при помощи программы Set Editor создавайте ваши сеты и загружайте их в инструмент. Что качается дополнительных аккордеонных звуков - они тоже есть и уже загружены в память вашего инструмента.  Ищите их в Set Editor -е, создавайте сет, и ваш инструмент зазвучит по-новому. Удачи!


----------



## kep (21 Апр 2016)

Вот в этой теме есть ссылки на расширения и информация о звуках


----------



## angerov (28 Апр 2016)

Купил сыну не так давно Roland FR-1b для обучения. 
Официально Roland заявляет, что FR-1b _НЕ_ поддерживает выборный режим в левой клавиатуре. 
Однако, совершенно случайно я обнаружил (нажимал в хаотичном порядке регистры), что этот режим всё же есть - это хорошая новость 

Плохая новость состоит в том, что я не запомнил, какой конкретной волшебной комбинацией кнопок/регистров мне удалось его активировать  

А выборку-то очень хочется... 

Вопрос форумчанам: 
Есть ли средь вас технари-электронщики, кто мог бы это вычислить?


----------



## kep (28 Апр 2016)

По идее, это должны быть три верхних басовых регистра вместе.


----------



## Urkesha (28 Апр 2016)

Всем добрый день! Может кто подскажет мне - разъяснит, а дело вот в чем. Научился я загружать новые тембры через  Set Editor, все звучит и тембры нормальные. Удалось назначить лишь на 5 регистров, загружаю на 6-ой регистр, остальные загруженные сбиваются, куда-то пропадают, приходиться начинать заново. А хотелось бы задействовать все 10 регистров. Как загрузить 10 регистров новыми тембрами без проблем? Спасибо! Можете написать мне на мою почту.


----------



## soundmaster310 (2 Май 2016)

Доброго дня, уважаемые форумчане. Ситуация следующая: на моем FR1X-BK в правой клавиатуре сбились тональности, то есть, ноты звучат совсем не в той последовательности, как это было с завода, а в какой-то хаотичной раскладке. При этом 6 клавиш вообще ушли в басы, гудят на каких-то суб-контр-октавах, или даже ниже. При запуске инструмента выходит сообщение об ошибке "Erar 01", или "Erar 1", точнее сказать не могу. Рассказываю со слов помогавшего мне человека, так как сам я не вижу, и информацию на дисплее прочесть не могу. Через 4 дня у меня 2 концерта, нужно привести инструмент к заводскому состоянию. Кто знает, как это сделать, пишите на почту. Можно так же связаться по Skype, там я "Sonar8021", или же по телефону +7(906) 468-54-81. Очень жду советов, дело срочное. Моя почта: [email protected]


----------



## kep (2 Май 2016)

Как войти в функциональный режим
1. Длинное нажатие регистра SET переводит инструмент в функциональный режим.
В функциональном режим нужно выбрать параметр – что именно вы хотите менять (например
темп метронома), и изменить его значение (например, 140 ударов в минуту).
2. Выбрать нужный параметр можно с помощью регистров [4] (перекручивает параметры
вперед) или [3] (перекручивает параметры в обратном направлении).
3. Выбрать значение параметра можно с помощью регистров [2] (перекручивает значения
вперед) или [1] (перекручивает значения в обратном направлении).
Сохранение изменений
После изменения параметров их нужно сохранить, чтобы они не вернулись к заводским
значениям после выключения инструмента. Для сохранения:
1. Длинным нажатием нажмите SET.
2. Нажмите регистр [2].
3. Нажмите кнопку [ENTER].

40. Дисплей показывает UrC. Параметр позволяет восстановить фабричные наборы пользовательских сетов.


----------



## kep (2 Май 2016)

Есть также полный системный сброс:

1. Включить FR-1x удерживая нажатыми регистры [3] и [4].
Дисплей покажет: FCt
После инициализации всех параметров дисплей на короткое время покажет: don
2. Выключить и снова включить FR-1x.

Имейте в виду, что при этом пропадут все Ваши настройки, загруженные сеты, etc.


----------



## soundmaster310 (2 Май 2016)

Доброй ночи, уважаемые друзья. А что за режим включается, если удерживать кнопки " Set" и четвертый регистр? Клавиатура восстановилась после этой манипуляции. Что в этом режиме настраивается?


----------



## alex118 (3 Май 2016)

angerov писал:


> Купил сыну не так давно Roland FR-1b для обучения.
> Официально Roland заявляет, что FR-1b _НЕ_ поддерживает выборный режим в левой клавиатуре.
> Однако, совершенно случайно я обнаружил (нажимал в хаотичном порядке регистры), что этот режим всё же есть - это хорошая новость
> 
> ...


----------



## alex118 (3 Май 2016)

Для того, чтобы переключиться с готовой на выборную клавиатуру,  и наоборот на баяне FR-1b нужно нажать 2 клавиши SET и 4 регистр


----------



## serpodub (4 Май 2016)

Друзья, никто не сталкивался с такой проблемой: у меня Fr-3xb, недавно заметил скрип при игре на сжим в левом полукорпусе, оказалась под левым ремнём пошла трещина в крышке, где динамики. Разбирать пока не разбирал, концерт скоро, даже не знаю чего там ещё навешано кроме динамиков, регулировка сопротивления мехов, ещё какие-нибудь датчики может быть. Вобщем нерадостно это Как теперь быть? Как-то всё летом разбирать и клеить, или кто-то знает вариант с запчастями. Трещина сантиметров 5 длиной, вертикальная, боюсь пойдёт дальше. Инструменту 5 лет. Пользуюсь уж не так чтоб сильно.


----------



## rromuro (4 Май 2016)

Такая же проблема и с трещиной и с заапчастями


----------



## serpodub (4 Май 2016)

Ну с запчастями я догадываюсь, что про-о-о-облема огромная. А трещину сами чинить не пробовали? Не разбирали? Как оно там внутри?


----------



## rromuro (4 Май 2016)

Разбирал.Причем оба полукорпуса.Левый разбирается проще. Особых проблем нет.


----------



## serpodub (4 Май 2016)

Ну что ж, тогда летом попробую, что-то исправить сам. Постараюсь сфотографировать все свои этапы разборки - сборки. Вдруг ещё кому пригодятся.


----------



## rromuro (4 Май 2016)

Гораздо сложнее обстоят дела с деталями.


----------



## serpodub (4 Май 2016)

А с сервисным центром не пробовали общаться? Дело в том, что помимо трещины, которую я могу попытаться заклеить самостоятельно есть ещё проблемы с электроникой. В частности не работает сурдина, и инструмент выключается при работе от батареек. Приходится играть через блок питания, правда при игре в ансамбле мне это не мешает, на ногах никуда не прыгаю и проводом намертво привязан к комбику, но тем не менее. Причём боюсь, что это мозги у него едут. Инструмент можно включить поставить хоть на три часа, даже подкидывать, он будет работать, функцию автоотключения я отключил, но стоит начать играть, через полминуты он выключается.


----------



## rromuro (4 Май 2016)

У меня проблем с отключением нет. А сервисы ничего определенного насчет деталей ответить не могут.


----------



## serpodub (5 Май 2016)

Понятно, в общем отключение, я думаю, это изюминка моего инструмента. Может и удастся выявить причину. Радиодетали, прошивка я думаю в сервисе будут. С механикой пока проблем нет, надеюсь пронесёт и не появятся. Корпус как-нибудь и сам залатаю.


----------



## soundmaster310 (7 Май 2016)

Доброго дня, уважаемые друзья. Вопрос следующий: какие флэшки покупать для использования на Roland FR1X-BK? Кто какими марками пользуется? Посоветуйте, что лучше выбрать.


----------



## vadium (10 Май 2016)

Пробовал ли кто ещё менять фабричные динамикив FR3x на автомобильные? поставил коаксиальные - верха стало больше, но общая громкость стала тише - не хватает мощи у усилителя, либо сопротивление слишком большое у динамиков.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u064cf1Yc4k


----------



## soundmaster310 (17 Июн 2016)

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые друзья. Тут я как-то задавал вопрос по поводу флэшек, подходящих для использования с Roland FR1X, вопрос в силе. Кто какие использует? Флэшка нужна для воспроизведения минусовок непосредственно на самом аппарате.


----------



## Urkesha (18 Июн 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Доброго времени суток, уважаемые друзья. Тут я как-то задавал вопрос по поводу флэшек, подходящих для использования с Roland FR1X, вопрос в силе. Кто какие использует? Флэшка нужна для воспроизведения минусовок непосредственно на самом аппарате.


У меня баян тройка. Пользуюсь флешкой  smartbuy на 4GB, проблем не было.


----------



## diskriminator3 (19 Июн 2016)

Друзья, возможно ли перепрограммировать  Roland FR 3SB? Не все тембры и оркестровые инструменты устраивают.


----------



## Andrey Z. (20 Июн 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Доброго времени суток, уважаемые друзья. Тут я как-то задавал вопрос по поводу флэшек, подходящих для использования с Roland FR1X, вопрос в силе. Кто какие использует? Флэшка нужна для воспроизведения минусовок непосредственно на самом аппарате.


Наверное, абсолютно все флешки.У меня "играло" и на 500мб, и на 2, и на 8 гигов от разных недорогих фирм-производителей


----------



## soundmaster310 (20 Июн 2016)

Доброго вечера. Arangi, если можно, несколько фирм напишите, пожалуйста. И еще момент: какие из тех носителей, что вы использовали, в металлическом корпусе? Я себе купил пару флешек на 8 гигов, но пластик, из которого они сделаны, на столько дрянной, что уже начал крошиться. Поработали они у меня месяца 3-4, не больше.


----------



## Andrey Z. (21 Июн 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Доброго вечера. Arangi, если можно, несколько фирм напишите, пожалуйста. И еще момент: какие из тех носителей, что вы использовали, в металлическом корпусе? Я себе купил пару флешек на 8 гигов, но пластик, из которого они сделаны, на столько дрянной, что уже начал крошиться. Поработали они у меня месяца 3-4, не больше.


Transcend  Kingston - Все в пластике


----------



## soundmaster310 (8 Июл 2016)

Доброго дня, уважаемые друзья. Прошу помощи с преобразованием инструкции к моему аккордеону в вордовский документ. Сейчас эта инструкция в pdf-формате, но она абсолютно не читается программами экранного доступа. Я первым делом думал, что виноват "Adobe Reader", но нет. Ямаховские мануалы к PSR-S950 читаются штатно. Файл выложен на google-диск, вот ссылка: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4fsJUnlUApEWEptU0JCZnhlVEU/view?usp=sharing А вот ссылка тоже на роландовский мануал по параметрам FR1X: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4fsJUnlUApEejJxTHpVM3F6d2s/view?usp=sharing В чём визуальное отличие этих двух документов? Вот этот, второй, читается на все 100%. В первом же  и "Jaws for Windows", и "NVDA" несут какую-то ахинею. Пробовал читать средствами самого adobe-ридера, там тоже есть преобразование текста в речь, увы... Та же беда.


----------



## vev (8 Июл 2016)

*soundmaster310*, 
попробовал конвертнуть (напечатать) в pdf. Попробуйте. У меня читает всем. Хотя у меня и исходный читается без проблем и под Windows и под Mac


----------



## soundmaster310 (8 Июл 2016)

Доброго вечера, vev. Спасибо за помощь. Визуально-то он читается нормально, а вот если даже в adobe-ридере включить чтение с помощью голоса, то начинает читаться какая-то муть. В программе "Jaws for Windows" есть система оптического распознавания, вот она ещё более или менее сносно обрабатывает этот документ. Но засада в том, что нельзя сохранить распознанный файл. А на маке не пробовали читать его с помощью "Voice Ower"? Это тоже программа экранного доступа, встроенная в систему уже с завода. Интересно, как она переварит этот документ. Сам проверить не могу, так как мак-бука, увы, нет. Пока что на него я не заработал. Да и, скорее всего, работая в сельском ДК, это просто нереально.


----------



## vev (8 Июл 2016)

*soundmaster310*, увы. Mac здесь не поможет... Там внутри файла часть кодировки сбита. Часть русского идет в одной кодировке, а часть в другой. Вот поэтому сбой и происходит. Voice over может и работает ( чем я сомневаюсь), но у меня локаль установлена английская. Я русский интерфейс не воспринимаю. Поэтому и Voice Over читает только аглицкий текст


----------



## soundmaster310 (8 Июл 2016)

Доброго вечера, vev. А проблема с кодировкой в pdf-файлах как-то лечится, или же это, увы, так сказать, пипец... Приплыли? Хотелось бы изучить аппарат более основательно, а без толкового мануала это, увы, очень сложно будет, особенно без подгляда. ПС. Хотелось бы узнать ваше имя в реале, так сказать, для более близкого общения. Здесь я soundmaster310, в миру Василий.


----------



## vev (9 Июл 2016)

*soundmaster310*,С именем все просто... Зовут Евгением или Женей...

С аппаратом... Ну здесь все сложнее... Я могу попробовать привести кодировку в норму, но это не будет быстро... Времени нет...

Памятуя, что у вас проблемы со зрением, могу попробовать, но не гарантирую результат и скорость исполнения...


----------



## soundmaster310 (9 Июл 2016)

Доброго утра,Евгений. Вопрос скорости не стоит в повестке дня, мне, как говорится, не горит. С понедельника на 10 дней укладываюсь в больницу в Ставрополе, на ежегодную профилактику, на работе сезон мероприятий завершился. Если получится такое чудо совершить, буду очень и очень благодарен. А какой инструмент у вас?


----------



## vev (9 Июл 2016)

*soundmaster310*,
 у нас инструмент все больше акустический  Электроники мне в жизни и без аккордеона хватает


----------



## kep (9 Июл 2016)

vev (08.07.2016, 18:04) писал:


> Там внутри файла часть кодировки сбита. Часть русского идет в одной кодировке, а часть в другой.


 Vev,  а можно вытащить текст? Тогда его довольно просто перекодировать и скормить Jaws. Будет н так удобно, как родной PDF, но быстро.


----------



## angerov (11 Июл 2016)

Доброго времени суток! 
У меня "Roland FR-7b" вот уже, наверное, лет 5... Эксплуатировать приходится довольно много.
Со временем у самых ходовых кнопок на правой пропадает звук. Проблема в контактной подложке под кнопки (как в компьютерной клавиатуре). Знает ли кто, где эти подложки можно купить? (сам Роланд их отдельно не продаёт, а предлагает целиком правую клавиатуру купить зеленых за $300, или даже $400).
Спасибо!


----------



## paravozik (14 Июл 2016)

Доброго времени суток. 
Кто-нибудь знает, есть ли возможность приобретения инструмента, объединяющего в себе обычный акустический инструмент и электронный?


----------



## sven (18 Июл 2016)

Доброго времени суток!

Подскажите, не могу разобраться с Сетами в Roland FR-1X. Как я понял из описания и инструкции все тембровые регистры, то есть 14 шт. должны меняться при изменении Сета. Сет меняется кнопкой Set + Регистр. Вроде все делаю по инструкции, на экранчике появляются мигающие цифры 11, после нажатия на регистр 12 и тд...но аккордеонный набор звуков при этом остается таким же. То есть звуки Сета 13 - 1a, 1b, 1c и тд, никак не отличаются от таких же звуков Сета 26. Что я делаю не так? )


----------



## soundmaster310 (22 Июл 2016)

Доброго вечера, уважаемые друзья. Прошу откликнуться владельцев аккордеона Roland FR1X, ведущих активную концертную деятельность. Интересует такой вопрос: можно ли для каждой композиции создать пользовательскую программу, а затем запускать эти программы с флешки? Или же нужно грузить в память аппарата? Есть ли способы быстрого переключения между сетами? Вообще, хотелось бы пообщаться через skype, или по телефону. Есть много вопросов, в мануале пока ответов не нашел. Координаты для связи: в скайпе я под ником "sonar8021", телефон +7(906) 468-54-81.


----------



## Slawa (24 Июл 2016)

sven писал:


> Подскажите, не могу разобраться с Сетами в Roland FR-1X. Как я понял из описания и инструкции все тембровые регистры, то есть 14 шт. должны меняться при изменении Сета. Сет меняется кнопкой Set + Регистр. Вроде все делаю по инструкции, на экранчике появляются мигающие цифры 11, после нажатия на регистр 12 и тд...но аккордеонный набор звуков при этом остается таким же. То есть звуки Сета 13 - 1a, 1b, 1c и тд, никак не отличаются от таких же звуков Сета 26. Что я делаю не так? )


Инструкция (прилагается на русском)- стр 24. Сетов базовых всего 16 (по 4 на каждой из 4-х регистров). А есть еще user sets - их можно хоть 999 штук на флешке хранить и загружать с флешки за несколько секунд


----------



## soundmaster310 (11 Авг 2016)

Доброго вечера всем. Друзья, выручайте. Ситуация следующая: Roland FR1X подключен к микшеру, с микшера идет звук на внешний блок карты "Creative SB X-fi Elite Pro". На аккордеоне регулятор громкости стоит на 50%, на микшере тоже. В компьютерных колонках звук такой, как будто-бы все регуляторы вывалены на максимум. В чем может быть дело? Колонки самые обычные, от музыкального центра, подключены к сабвуферу. Если же звук с микшера вывожу прямо на колонки, минуя звуковуху, все работает нормально.


----------



## serpodub (11 Авг 2016)

А какой вход у звуковой карты Вы используете микрофонный Mic или линейный Line in? Микшер надо подключить в линию, т.к. у микрофонного входа есть свой усилитель (для микрофона). Он усиливает уже мощный линейный сигнал микшера и аккордеона. Получаются искажения, шум, треск + можно так спалить усилитель звуковой карты.


----------



## soundmaster310 (11 Авг 2016)

Доброго вечера, serpodub. Использовал линейный вход на самой плате, но сейчас полетел штеккер на шнуре. Пока подключаю через так называемый "тюльпан", на внешнем блоке. Есть еще гитарный и микрофонный входы, совмещенные с линейниками, тоже на внешнем блоке. Но я не знаю, как их переключить, чтобы они были только линейниками. Вообще, где все эти переключения регулируются?


----------



## serpodub (11 Авг 2016)

Честно говоря я не знаю Вашу звуковую карту, но по своему опыту могу сказать, что для переключения совмещённого входа должна быть либо кнопка физическая, обычно рядом с входом, либо, опять же возможно, через программное обеспечение звуковой карты. Хотя в этом я не уверен. Обычно сталкивался с кнопочками. Также программно может быть реализовано настройка чувствительности предварительного усилителя звуковой карты. Посмотрите инструкцию к ней. Да и проще, и лучше починить провод, чем использовать не те гнёзда.


----------



## kep (12 Авг 2016)

Есть еще параметр в настройках, ограничивающий мощность сигнала на выходах: -12/-6/0 Дб


----------



## soundmaster310 (4 Ноя 2016)

Доброго вечера всем. Друзья, вопрос по пользовательским сетам: сколько тембров может быть собрано в 1 сет? И еще просьба: если у кого есть сеты для "Roland FR1X-BK", пожалуйста, скиньте вот сюда: [email protected] желательно с пояснением по загрузке.


----------



## angerov (18 Ноя 2016)

rromuro писал:


> Заказать детали для роланда- проблема.Если кто знает интернет магазин деталей для роланда,то просьба указать его кооординаты.А то московское отделение роланда не дает ответ(со слов работников сервиса).Резиновые прокладки для правой клавиатуры и левый полукорпус баяна не найти


Здравствуйте! Вы писали:
"Резиновые прокладки для правой клавиатуры и левый полукорпус баяна не найти"
Есть ли новости по поводу этих резиновых прокладок? Спасибо!


----------



## rromuro (20 Ноя 2016)

angerov писал:


> rromuro писал:Заказать детали для роланда- проблема.Если кто знает интернет магазин деталей для роланда,то просьба указать его кооординаты.А то московское отделение роланда не дает ответ(со слов работников сервиса).Резиновые прокладки для правой клавиатуры и левый полукорпус баяна не найти Здравствуйте! Вы писали:
> "Резиновые прокладки для правой клавиатуры и левый полукорпус баяна не найти"
> Есть ли новости по поводу этих резиновых прокладок? Спасибо!


----------



## rromuro (20 Ноя 2016)

rromuro писал:


> angerov писал:rromuro писал:Заказать детали для роланда- проблема.Если кто знает интернет магазин деталей для роланда,то просьба указать его кооординаты.А то московское отделение роланда не дает ответ(со слов работников сервиса).Резиновые прокладки для правой клавиатуры и левый полукорпус баяна не найти Здравствуйте! Вы писали:
> "Резиновые прокладки для правой клавиатуры и левый полукорпус баяна не найти"
> Есть ли новости по поводу этих резиновых прокладок? Спасибо!    Я до сих пор их отдельно приобрести не смог. Может кому из ребят удалось их купить.


----------



## Pasochnikovvg (17 Янв 2017)

У меня друг в Москве живет. Я его попросил заехать в сервис Роланд за этими резиновыми прокладками. Он в течение дня вопрос  решил. Если нужно, я могу с ним переговорить, может он еще раз съездит .


----------



## soundmaster310 (6 Фев 2017)

Доброго дня, уважаемые друзья. Вопрос по флешкам, совместимым с моей единичкой. Какие лучше брать? Сегодня тестировал свои флешки на скорость чтения и записи, и вот что вышло: у четырёх дорогих скорость записи около 7 мегабайт, чтения около 15 мегабайт. Пара более дешевых дала скорость чтения около 22 мегабайт в среднем, записи около 5 мегабайт. Какие лучше брать? Вообще, какими критериями руководствоваться при выборе?


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (7 Фев 2017)

Всем Роландовцам доброго здоровья! Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли в баяне 3XB, функция что то вроде оркестровки тремоло. Ну типа балалайки или домрочки. Если кто знает напишите, если не трудно, как это там включить подробно. С уважением. Спасибо !


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (10 Фев 2017)

Всем привет. Не ужели так никто мне и не ответит,про функцию тремоло.С уважением.


----------



## soundmaster310 (14 Май 2018)

Доброго времени суток, друзья. Вижу, что в этой теме давно уже не было новых сообщений, с февраля 2017 года, но всё же. Подскажите, где можно купить чехол нормальный для моего FR1X? По интернет-магазинам пролез, но фирменных роландовских нет, а какие ещё подойдут, не знаю. Если у кого есть в хорошем состоянии, и можете продать, пишите. Особенно жители Ставропольского края. Проще будет сконтактироваться.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (15 Май 2018)

На авито объявлений много по пошиву, пришлют по почте, дешевле во много раз,и не хуже чем фирменный.


----------

